# Heat Transfer Cost



## NJ SHIRT (Nov 20, 2007)

Hey guys, I'm looking to do a project, and seeking opinions. Its 24 t shirts. 50/50 orange pocket T's. A large design on the back (approx 10-11 inch circular design, and a text only design on the front right chest. Both are one color black ink. By researching this forum it seems like the plastisol transfer is the way to go. I would like it to be as close to screen printing as possible. So about how much should something like this cost, just for the transfers. I have ordered screen printed shirts in the past for groups. I was thinking of trying to make them myself. Thanks for any help.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

NJ SHIRT said:


> Hey guys, I'm looking to do a project, and seeking for opinions. Its 24 t shirts. 50/50 orange pocket T's. A large design on the back (approx 10-11 inch circular design, and a text only design on the front right chest. Both are one color black ink. By researching this forum it seems like the plastisol transfer is the way to go. I would like it to be as close to screen printing as possible. So about how much should something like this cost, just for the transfers. I have ordered screen printed shirts in the past for groups. I was thinking of trying to make them myself. Thanks for any help.


You need to contact Ace transfer or First Edition for a price quote. Remember you can gang the design on one sheet for cost savings.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

NJ SHIRT said:


> Hey guys, I'm looking to do a project, and seeking for opinions. Its 24 t shirts. 50/50 orange pocket T's. A large design on the back (approx 10-11 inch circular design, and a text only design on the front right chest. Both are one color black ink. By researching this forum it seems like the plastisol transfer is the way to go. I would like it to be as close to screen printing as possible. So about how much should something like this cost, just for the transfers. I have ordered screen printed shirts in the past for groups. I was thinking of trying to make them myself. Thanks for any help.


Plastisol Transfers (ganged back & front on 1 sheet)= $2.25 - $2.50
50/50 Orange Pocket T's = $3.00 (add about $2.00 for long sleeve)
Total material cost = $5.25 - $5.50 (add $2.00 for long sleeve)

Note: Above does not include shipping charges so you are probably looking at around $6.00 per shirt for design & shirt.

Hope that helps!

John


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

badalou said:


> You need to contact Ace transfer or First Edition for a price quote. Remember you can gang the design on one sheet for cost savings.


Hey Lou...

Do you have to pay more to gang a design on one sheet with Ace?? I'm trying to understand their pricing charts.

Thanks!

John


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

Some companies charge for the page no matter how many times the images are repeated on it, and still some charge for each repeat. I am not sure about Ace, though I believe they offer gang pricing.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

treadhead said:


> Hey Lou...
> 
> Do you have to pay more to gang a design on one sheet with Ace?? I'm trying to understand their pricing charts.
> 
> ...


It may be a few cents at best. Bit it saves you dollars. If you can get it on a 11 x 11 sheet then it is one price from First edition Ace charges if you have differnet size designs on one sheet.


----------



## NJ SHIRT (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks for the help. I sent out a few emails to transfer companies. They are in the range of $8 to $9.75 per gang sheet. Its a 12x14 gang with 1 front/ 1 back design on each sheet. This just seems a bit high for a single color, basic artwork plastisol transfer to me. Add the shirt and shipping its up to $14ish per shirt. Well thanks again for any comments.


----------



## stanley (Nov 23, 2007)

You can get good price in large quantity, but have to pay the plate charge.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

NJ SHIRT said:


> Thanks for the help. I sent out a few emails to transfer companies. They are in the range of $8 to $9.75 per gang sheet. Its a 12x14 gang with 1 front/ 1 back design on each sheet. This just seems a bit high for a single color, basic artwork plastisol transfer to me. Add the shirt and shipping its up to $14ish per shirt. Well thanks again for any comments.


A single color 11 x 11 sheet is under $2.50 for 15 units from First Edition.


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

do you have a plotter? a better alternative would be multicut....


----------



## brentonchad (Aug 24, 2007)

I have been pricing this stuff out the past two weeks to see which way to go on this exact scenario - 25 double sided shirts. I have found that the cheapest way to do this is through a contract screen printer or plastisol. If it's one-side then contract screen printing in the way to go as I can get this done for 1.15 a shirt ($20 dollar setup on average) and local pickup. But being two-sided the transfer and screen printing are about the same.

Per Ace Transfer web site - pricing on a 12X14 gang sheet is 2.75 for orders 20 - 35. It costs about $8 in shipping. Then you should be able to get shirts for $2 each with shipping. So with $25 shirts - that's $50 + $8 + (2.75*25) = 126.75. So that divided by 25 is 5.07 a shirt. 

Contract screen printing for me woul dbe aroud 5.90 a shirt. So double sided on this volume I would go plastisol - but as single sided I would go screen printing. 

Using a plotter wouldn't give you the screen print feel - still a nice option but I have clients that prefer the screen print feel but I have others that prefer the vinyl. Also when I add in cost of vinyl including waste the pricing comes out about the same. Vinyl makes more sense for me in short runs of like 1-15 shirts.


Just wondering - what is the average price the everyone would price a double sided shirt at?


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Time involved in pressing custom transfers and weeding and pressing vinyl needs to be calculated into the price comparison. Cutting ,weeding 50 transfers and pressing is going to be time consuming.


----------

